# Häufigkeit des manuellen Tests bei einkanaliger Safety



## element. (24 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein unliebsames Projekt an der Backe.
Der Kunde hat eine 80er-Jahre Maschine zum Abfüllen eines Produkts.
Das Produkt ist ungefährlich, muss aber aufgrund der Qualitätsanforderungen in einer super-sauberen Umgebung abgefüllt werden.

In der Maschine rüsten wir nun ein kleines Handling nach. Wir kommen ruhigen Gewissens auf PLr=a oder b was unsere Nachrüstung angeht.
Die bestehenden Bewegungen in der Alt-Anlage sehe ich sicher gefährlicher als PLr=a, gehen uns aber aus meiner Sicht nichts an (Bestandsschutz, keine "wesentliche Änderung" durch unsere Nachrüstung).

Die Anlage (80er Jahre) hat einen einkanaligen Sicherheitskreis mit mehreren Not-Halt-Tastern und Türschaltern in Reihe.
Wir fordern, dass die Taster und Schalter erneuert werden (Gebrauchsdauer 20 Jahre).
Das Signal nach der Schalterkette geht in der Bestandsanlage auf zwei Standard-SPS-Eingänge.​Wir zweigen das Signal am letzten Schalter ab und schalten ein neues Sicherheitsrelais, damit setzen wir unser Handling still.


Eine Hochrüstung auf Zweikanaligkeit will der Kunde nicht machen. Jede Umrüstung kostet wegen der Sauberkeitsanforderungen deutlich mehr als "normal".
Aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Fehler-erkennung haben wir nun vorgegeben, dass wöchentlich alle Not-Halt und alle Türen durch eine Person auf Funktion geprüft werden müssen.
Das stört den Kunden, weil er in seinem Reinraum extra mit einem Schutzanzug durch eine Schleuse zu der Anlage gehen muss, die sonst mit wenig Störungen läuft.
Die Person muss sich auch langsam bewegen, und dann 6 Türen und 4 Not-Halt testen.

Der Kunde will jetzt wissen, wie wir auf wöchentlich kommen.
Wie würdet ihr das argumentieren? Falls größere Intervalle reichen, auf welcher Basis legt man sie fest?

Danke für jeden Input.


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2020)

Also vorneweg "Bestandsschutz" gibt es nicht.
Für den Betreiber gilt die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und da hast du die Verpflichtung den Sicherheitsstand der Anlage regelmässig oder bei besonderen Ereignissen (z.B. Umbauten) zu prüfen und ggf. an den Stand der Technik anzupassen.

Wenn die Schalterkette auf Standard-SPS-Eingänge geht, dann hast du ein Problem mit deinem neuen Sicherheitsrelais:
Du kannst nicht nachweisen, dass die SPS-Eingänge rückwirkungsfrei auf dein Relais sind. Du weisst nicht, ob bei einem Defekt der Eingangskarte dein Relais evtl. Spannung bekommt und schaltet.
Schaltest du die SPS-Eingänge nun über dein Relais, dann greifst du erst recht in die bestehende Sichereheitsfunktion ein. Also auch blöd.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## element. (24 April 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,
ich weiß dass der Betreiber selbst auch eine RB für seine Anlage machen muss.
An den Stand der Technik muss er aber doch nur bei bestimmten Ereignissen anpassen. Wenn es an der Anlage noch nie einen Unfall gegeben hat, dann muss er doch nicht umbauen, sofern die Anlage zum Errichtungszeitpunkt den Vorschriften entsprochen hat, oder?

Könnte man vor den SPS-Eingang eine Diodenklemme setzen, und so eine Rückwirkung eines evtl. defekten SPS-Eingangs ausschließen?

Danke, VG


----------



## StP (24 April 2020)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass Euer Umbau eine neue CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich macht, wenn das Handlingsystem eine "tiefgreifende Verkettung" darstellt.
https://www.auva.at/cdscontent/load?contentid=10008.544785&version=1524648038
Nach dem dortigen Schema könnte das gegeben sein - (ist zwar ein österreichisches Dokument, aber die Maschinenrichtlinie ist ja europäisch...)

LG
Stefan


----------



## element. (24 April 2020)

Hallo StP,
Danke,
wir sehen keine "tiefgreifende Verkettung" und keine "wesentliche Veränderung".
In deinem verlinkten Dokument wäre das also:  "Die unvollständige Maschine wird in eine Maschine eingebaut. Das Inverkehrbringen ist bereits durch die Einbauerklärung und Montageanleitung abgedeckt."

Alles was ich wissen muss, ist: Wie legt man die Häufigkeit einer manuellen Prüfung von Not-Halt und Schutztüren fest? (Ja, natürlich mit einer Risikobeurteilung, aber woran orientiert man sich  )

VG


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2020)

element. schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> ich weiß dass der Betreiber selbst auch eine RB für seine Anlage machen muss.
> An den Stand der Technik muss er aber doch nur bei bestimmten Ereignissen anpassen. Wenn es an der Anlage noch nie einen Unfall gegeben hat, dann muss er doch nicht umbauen, sofern die Anlage zum Errichtungszeitpunkt den Vorschriften entsprochen hat, oder?
> 
> ...



Wieso bestehst du dann auf einen Austausch der Schalter nur weil sie älter als 20 Jahre sind?
Die funktionieren noch tadellos und es gab noch nie einen Unfall an der Anlage. 
Der Betreiber kommt bestimmt seiner Pflicht nach und prüft sie mind. einmal jährlich.
Anfang der 80er Jahre gab es die 20 Jahre Gebrauchsdauer noch nicht.

Hier die Empfehlung des BAuA zum Thema Anpassung an den Stand der Technik:
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/EmpfBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=5

Unter Abschnitt 3 findest du die Anlässe für eine Überprüfung der Gefährdungsbeurteilung.
Bei uns im Haus zählt da ein Umbau wie du ihn vor hast eindeutig dazu und das unabhängig von der (un)wesentlichen Änderung.
Die Überprüfung einer Anlage aus den 80ern zeigt eigentlich immer, dass Massnahmen notwendig sind.
Dazu haben sich Normen und Stand der Technik zu sehr geändert.
Somit eine blöde Nummer für den Betreiber.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## element. (24 April 2020)

Oh, jetzt sehe ich gerade erst ein anderes Problem.
Diese Anlage gibt es 1x in Deutschland und 1x in Dänemark. Wir sollen beide umbauen.
Dass "wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen" ein rein deutsches Ding ist, sehe ich gerade erst.
Da muss ich erst mal versuchen, was über Dänemark herauszufinden...


----------



## element. (28 April 2020)

Bin noch offen für Vorschläge zur Ausgangsfrage. 
*
Wie legt man fest, wie oft ein Not-Halt / eine Schutztüre durch den Bediener funktionsgeprüft werden müssen, wenn diese Elemente einkanalig sind und Fehler nicht selbst erkennen? Richtwerte?
*Manchmal liest man 1x pro Jahr, das scheint mir auf jeden Fall zu wenig.


----------



## Safety (28 April 2020)

https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rec.../pdf/TRBS-1201.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=5
Kommt auf die Gefährdung und die Funktion an


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2020)

element. schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt sehe ich gerade erst ein anderes Problem.
> Diese Anlage gibt es 1x in Deutschland und 1x in Dänemark. Wir sollen beide umbauen.
> Dass "wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen" ein rein deutsches Ding ist, sehe ich gerade erst.
> Da muss ich erst mal versuchen, was über Dänemark herauszufinden...


naja das stimmt so nicht. in Deutschland gibt es hierzu das Interpretationspapier, das dabei hilft. Allerdings wenn du nach Maschinenrichtlinie eine neue Maschine in Verkehr bringst, weil du sie so wesentlich veränderst, dann musst du auch im Rest der EU ein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren machen.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2020)

ich würde die Sache anders angehen. warum beschäftigst du dich mit Sachen, die nach heutigem Stand nicht sicher genug sind? Hier würde ich keinen Gedanken verschwenden. ich sage meinem Kunden in so einem Fall, dass er seine Maschine umbaut und dementsprechend beurteilen muss, ob es eine wesentl. Veränderung ist. er muss auch gemäß BetrSV prüfen, ob das alles noch Stand der Technik ist. ich an deiner Stelle würde ihm sagen, dass der heutige Stand der Sicherheitstechnik ein anderer ist und du ihm raten würdest diese Sachen neu zu machen. wenn er das nun nicht macht, hat er den "schwarzen Peter" und dann soll er sich Gedanken machen. 
ich halte es für falsch dem Kunden zu sagen wie oft er (aus meiner Sicht veraltete und falsche Sicherheitstechnik) überprüfen soll. 

Aus meiner Sicht hätte er die Anlage auch schon längst nachrüsten müssen. ->ich weiß hierüber kann man streiten, aber für mich muss er sich an den Stand der Sicherheitstechnik orientieren und halten


----------



## FMSAVE (11 August 2020)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft diese Dokument weiter.

https://downloadcenter.bgrci.de/resource/downloadcenter/downloads/T008_Gesamtdokument.pdf

Abschnitt:
2.2.2 Wiederkehrende Prüfung von Maschinen und Festlegung von Prüffristen

Not-Halt-Ausrüstung in Abhängigkeit vom Performance Level PL der der nachgeschalteten Steuerung:
• PL=d oder c monatlich
• PL=e jährlich (gilt z. B. für kontinuierlich laufende Anlagen)


Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## Tommi (13 August 2020)

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät in die Kundenanlage baut und
damit auf eure und seine Steuerung geht, das ist meines Erachtens keine wesentliche
Veränderung. Das muss natürlich dokumentiert werden.

Dann eine Einbauerklärung mit exakter Schnittstellenbeschreibung elektrisch und mechanisch.
Kein CE-Zeichen eurerseits.

Und last not least ein Hinweis in der Montageanleitung, daß der Betreiber wegen
der Erweiterung seinen Pflichten aus der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung nachkommen muss
oder eine neue CE-Kennzeichnung durchführen muss.
Da könnt ihr dann ja ein Angebot machen...


----------

